# You Think Our Eye On Islam Is Harsh? - From the Conservative Christian Pulpit



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Dr. Robert Jeffress from First Baptist of Dallas, warns Islam is here to destroy you with death.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

I quote 'It's time we quit being politically correct"............ "It is absolutely impossible to defeat an Enemy you are unwilling to identify".

This video is worth 8 minutes of your time.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Spot on. This man does not have his head up his rear. Too many of the sheeple do.


----------



## shootbrownelk (Jul 9, 2014)

As the world crumbles around him here and abroad, O'Bummer considers "Climate Change" the biggest threat faced by humanity. I disagree with the stupid bastard, I consider Muslimes and their Islamic "religion?" the biggest threat to humanity. And now he's granting "asylum" to 10,000 of the Syrian cowards and future ISIS terrorists into our country. He's a traitor not a president.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

If I had his address, . . . I'd send him an AMEN card.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Why can't a mass petition be circulated expressing the American people's refusal to let ONE SINGLE SYRIAN refugee in? Have millions sign it, and then when he does it anyway, initiate some kind of vote of no confidence in the man. Not sure off the top of my head what the process would be, impeachment, whatever. We don't want them, and if one single American is harmed by a terrorist that infiltrated the refugee ranks, it should be on his head.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

How long will it be before a good man like him get's labeled as a religious bigot and hounded for hate speech? Government and the media hates the truth.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> If I had his address, . . . I'd send him an AMEN card.
> 
> May God bless,
> Dwight


One of the oldest and larger churches in the city, located in downtown Dallas.


----------

